# Bucks Beats Dallas



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

120-114 Bucks Beats Mavs In Miluwakee 

Bucks sweep the season series against the Mavs.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Darn, if only the Bucks could play crappy teams like the Mavs every game:laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Dallas is old news. Only Mavs fans really got excited after the way they started the season. They're beginning to tank and it was all foreseen.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the big 3 for dallas get 4 free throws for the whole game?they were getting hammered everytime they went to the basket.


----------



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

no they weren't dude...bucks deserved the win.And played very well..allen,cassell and thomas=SICK!!


----------



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

WHY WAS THIS MOVED TO BUCKS FORUM? IT SHOULD OF STAYED IN THE NBA BOARD..


----------

